# anyone used combo of zoloft ,celexa and effexor?



## johncav (May 9, 2005)

I everyone been taking zoloft 25mg helps very much with depression and motivation but dpdr is worse and also taking celexa 5 mg for social anxiety woks like a charm but im thinking of taking effexor with it i had it before and it was great with my dr dp but not good but not good with anything else so im thinking of asking my doctor for effexor did anyone take all three could you?
thanks John


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

I thought Zoloft had recently been taken off the market ?

Mystic


----------



## jill10 (Apr 16, 2005)

effexor didnt help at all, but i didnt try a combo..hmmm.perhaps i should have...what were the other two zoloft ,celexa prescribed for?...you know what are they for??.......jill


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear John, 
Those are very, exceptionally low doses of Celexa and Zoloft. 25mg is the lowest dose recommended of Zoloft, and 5 mg Celexa is below the lowest recommended dose of 10mg. Are you getting a doctor to prescribe these, or are you taking these from the Internet or a friend? I wouldnt add a third to this combo. While they all have a different chemical structure, they simply do the same thing. Celexa affects serotonin, Zoloft affects serotonin, and Effexor affects serotonin, norepinephrine, and dopamine. You're asking for awful side affects or worse yet, serotonin syndrome. For instance, you cant combine Straterra and Wellbutrin. The way their metabolites and their affect on neurotransmitters work, they will actually be competing against each other. While they both act on norepinephrine, just like Zoloft and Celexa both act on serotonin, they will actually begin "competing" for receptors, and the side effects are not pretty. You're basically overloading your brain with norepinephrine and chemical breakdowns of the pills. So stick with one med, and get it to a proper dose - but with a doctor's help. My personal favorite is Celexa. Its been known to help DP quite a bit, and it has the best side effect profile of ANY antidepressant, hands down. Effexor has been known to help DP as well, but its side effects can be devastating, as well as its withdrawal. My two cents.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Homeskooled
Can you tell me a bit more about the norepinephrine part of Efexor? I took Efexor last year at 75 mg and it did nothing, went up to 150 and DP started to lift rapidly. Did have side effects and withdrawal was bad but it's a case of balancing out the pros and cons and it got me out of DP so great. Now I'm taking it again year later after a recent episode. At 150, and I am starting to feel better.
Now, I've heard that the norepinephrine only comes into at higher doses. What's that all about?


----------

